# Sleeve, neck tags?



## Dime (Jun 18, 2008)

LRG has one on the bottom right of their shirts and the upper left on the neck of their shirts. What are these tags called? I need a name of these tags that I can search on the internet, or possibly even a place where I can find them. This would be really helpful!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are just called woven labels or tags. Depending upon where and how they will be placed, they are finished differently, but they all go by the same name.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Dime said:


> LRG has one on the bottom right of their shirts and the upper left on the neck of their shirts. What are these tags called? I need a name of these tags that I can search on the internet, or possibly even a place where I can find them. This would be really helpful!


You can contact some label makes listed to the left of the forum under the preferred vendors area. They offer lots of different sizes and materials.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Dime said:


> LRG has one on the bottom right of their shirts and the upper left on the neck of their shirts. What are these tags called? I need a name of these tags that I can search on the internet, or possibly even a place where I can find them. This would be really helpful!


I also wanted to know this.


----------



## allfalee (Dec 5, 2007)

hey eveyone can some give me a site for tags


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

allfalee said:


> hey eveyone can some give me a site for tags


If you had looked, you would have found many threads with recommendations already. Personally, I recommend Lucky Label.


----------



## uateva (Mar 3, 2008)

Dime said:


> LRG has one on the bottom right of their shirts and the upper left on the neck of their shirts. What are these tags called? I need a name of these tags that I can search on the internet, or possibly even a place where I can find them. This would be really helpful!


I've also been looking all over the place for that neck tag and what its called. Any ideas out there?


----------



## jobbinchung (May 15, 2009)

The tag on bottom right=> We can call it flag label. And refer to the one on back neck, we ca call it neck label or Main label which has the logo of license on.


----------



## DD4SMC (Jul 18, 2012)

In the process of getting tags for the sleeve of our tee shirts and we were refered to someone through our wholesaler, destinctive designs 21. Check out there website here...
Distinctive Designs 21.com

All the labels you could want, plus they do tags ect. Very professional.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

DD4SMC said:


> In the process of getting tags for the sleeve of our tee shirts and we were refered to someone through our wholesaler, destinctive designs 21. Check out there website here...
> Distinctive Designs 21.com
> 
> All the labels you could want, plus they do tags ect. Very professional.


I'm dealing with them now for my surf brand. Mike has been great. Very impressed with helpfulness and knowledge.

Richie


----------

